# IL/WI border - Ford Ultra Mount Plow Mounts



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Western UltraMount 31269-1
Fits 2008 to 2016 Ford F250 thru 550
Check with dealer to verify.
$300 each, I have 2.
Receivers can be included with a mount for an additional $80.
Email for pics [email protected]


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Back to top


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

hey Matt do you still have the mount? Where are you located I could meet you as soon as possible.


----------

